# My New Kitten Peaches



## Lindsay2012 (Apr 13, 2007)

These are new pics of my brand new baby kitten. I was going to name it "Ginger", but it's name is now offically "Peaches". Enjoy!  

Her eating a plastic plant:



























...and this is her sister who is being adopted by a nice family:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's so sweet!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Peaches has the most adorable orange blaze! Her sister is a cutie, too. I love tabby kittens.


----------



## debs1960 (Feb 28, 2007)

omg i want her :lol: she is gorgeous  love the 2nd pic,looks like she is laughing :lol:


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

OMG.... she is just adorable beyond words!! :heart


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

ah! she's gorgeous!!  :heart


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

so cute


----------



## -Ann- (Jun 30, 2006)

How beautiful!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What a little cutie ... Peaches is a great name!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

She is just way, way too cute! Looks like she has lots of personality too!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:heart What a little cutie pie... you're very lucky...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's so sweet!  :luv Both of them are!


----------



## * Mau * (Dec 17, 2006)

Awww what a cutie pie !! :luv


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh my gosh that is the cutest kitten ever!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Peaches is a jump off the page, love me kinda girl. I love her colors.


----------



## ChevyIIMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Why cant they always stay that small


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I have always said, a kitten makes you smile :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

ChevyIIMan said:


> Why cant they always stay that small


Exactly what my bf always says! 

Very cute kitten and the colors are so pretty


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*Peaches*

I"m in love, in love, in love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lindsay2012 (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm glad everyone likes her! 

I agree... my friends and I always talk about how rich you'd be if you could invent a kitten that stays a kitten forever. =P


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awww Peaches fits just wonderfully! :luv


----------



## SimplyTriss (Apr 18, 2007)

Mmm-hmm, it sure describes her. I love that picture of her nibbling on the plant ^^


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie, and her coloring is beautiful!


----------



## Lindsay2012 (Apr 13, 2007)

She fell asleep in my arms today! ^_^


----------



## Tabbytam3 (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG she is sooo precious :luv


----------

